

Ask HN: Would you monetize your site by adding deals to it? - Paskulin

It's called www.sillytrader.com and here’s how it works:<p>1. Seller (you put a service or a product on a sillytrader with a discount) value 200$, price 100$, discount 50%<p>2. Reseller (you put a product or a servis of a seller to your blog, website, network...) you sell for 100$ and get 20% of the price.<p>3. Buyer ( you can buy directly from sillytrader or from a reseller) you get 70% of the price.<p>4. Sillytrade.com get's 10% of every deal.
======
debacle
How does the buyer get 70% of the price? I don't understand.

1\. I sell my XBox (~$200 value) on sillytrader for $100. 2\. pg puts it up on
his site and through referrals gets $20 of the $100 sale price. 3\. You see it
on paulgraham.com and buy it for $100... and this is where I get confused.
Where does the 70% come from?

------
poppysan
Great idea. I think that adding an amount sold to the widget may add a bit of
interest. it was the first thing I looked for when I went to the site, and
provides a crowd-validation. Thanks!!

~~~
Paskulin
Thanks for sharing feedback. We are going to add some features.

------
Paskulin
<http://www.sillytrader.com>

------
Paskulin
For the first 100 users there is a lifetime free account access.

~~~
lcs
Your confirmation link returns 404.

It also has the font color set to white; if you don't enable the images, you
won't see it.

~~~
Paskulin
Give us 15min to fix it.

Thanks

